# TBH app



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

So I'm running the TBH app and it says i need busy box installed.

Ok, so I go to the market and download busybox and try to install it.

It says that I already have a previous version of busybox installed.

I cant get the TBH app to do my customization, any advice?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there an option to overwrite the older version of busybox in the app you're using


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you get the busy box installer made by Stericson?


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Did you get the busy box installer made by Stericson?


and here is the Market link: BusyBox by Stericson


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

No there is no option to overright, and i am using the sterricson(sp) one.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Update busybox using titanium backup, I've had problems trying all other methods


----------



## mrstaxdiesel (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't use Stericson's, use jrummy's bb installer cuz it offers less problems when switching versions. imo

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

mrstaxdiesel said:


> Don't use Stericson's, use jrummy's bb installer cuz it offers less problems when switching versions. imo
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------

